# Freaked out for a moment.



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

8 am this morning I get a phone call saying to rush home because my dog ate something that poisonous and that she's been throwing up a lot.

Come to find out my dog got into a hand warmer that I had set out on my dresser to use tonight when I'm in the deer stand. She ate the entire thing and started to get sick. She start yaking all over the place and it was black. My wife got scared and called.

Come to find out after calls to the Vet, Poison Control Center, and the manufacturer, that they are non toxic and won't kill your dog. They did tell me that she would throw up and get a bad upset stomach. When I called the Manufacturer they told me that this is a fairly common occurance and not to worry about it.

The thing is she was puking up black material or liquid. That just doesn't seem normal. She's running around like nothings wrong but I don't want to neglect a problem that might end my pups life prematurely.

Has this happened to anyone elses dog before. Just hoping to hear some incouraging advise or inputs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was house sitting a dog and the dog decided that car oil was something to drink. Well she puking and crapped almost all night. The Vet said juts to watch her, she will be ok. After a day of that stuff, she was fine.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I just heard by word of mouth that they can cause stomach "alsores" or how ever you spell it. I'm just wonder or worried about long term affects it could have as well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im not a dog expert but I would say if you have any cocerns call your vet. That is what I did right away and he gave me great advice. Well, except how to clean liquid dog crap of carpet. uke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Handwarmers are basically iron and activated carbon.
When the iron is exposed to air it basically "rusts" causing heat.

I'm sure her stomach isnt feeling too good. but it is non-toxic.. The black puke is caused by the carbon.

Scary deal..but I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

She got it all over my carpet and let me tell you it's like ink. It's a pain in the a$$ to get out. Any suggestions on what to use.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

deerslayer80 said:


> She got it all over my carpet and let me tell you it's like ink. It's a pain in the a$$ to get out. Any suggestions on what to use.


New carpet. Luckily were I was house sitting it was all old carpet and there were planning on getting new stuff when they got back on their trip. The dog decided to drink the oil the of their return, talk about perfect timing.

You might have to have your carpet cleaned by the pro's.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

deerslayer80 said:


> She got it all over my carpet and let me tell you it's like ink. It's a pain in the a$$ to get out. Any suggestions on what to use.


Any of the carpet cleaners that say "oxy" or oxygenated action, or something like that.. :lol: The one I found most effective has 2 cans next to each other and it mixes them when it sprays. Sorry I cant be more descriptive off the top of my head. That carbon might be pretty dang tough though.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a Beagle that as we all know can and will eat anything. One time she ate ant traps and another time while at a friends house she went around and cleaned up all the mouse poison pellets he stashed around. on both occasions I was told to just watch her. The ant traps weren't the big worry the pellets were We had no idea how much she ate and had to watch for blood in her urine for a couple days. Both cases turned out fine. I still remember comming back from a days hunting that I had to leave her home and felt bad so I picked up a big fresh piece of jerky. I carried it home in my new camo pants pocket and gave it to her. The next morning I found she had eaten my pants. Could have thrown a basketball through where my pocket once was. Gotta love 'em, R.I.P. Beagle


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> deerslayer80 said:
> 
> 
> > She got it all over my carpet and let me tell you it's like ink. It's a pain in the a$$ to get out. Any suggestions on what to use.
> ...


x2. I used the liquid "side by side" bottle, but also found this:
tp://www.nextag.com/Woolite-Spot-Stain- ... 4E69D6FBA7


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Put a rug over it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd love to but it brand new carpet. I got most of it up thanks fellas...


----------

